
Meteor 1.7 and the evergreen dream - kabes
https://blog.meteor.com/meteor-1-7-and-the-evergreen-dream-a8c1270b0901
======
bnjmn
Disclaimer: I'm a core maintainer of Meteor.

One thing that makes this release tricky is that the differential
modern/legacy bundling system _sounds_ so much like something that any modern
JS application must be doing already, but no! I've yet to come across any
framework besides Meteor that makes differential bundling possible, let alone
easy.

I'm happy to answer any questions, and I'd love especially to hear about any
similar systems that you've used, heard of, or even just imagined. If you're
involved with another full-stack web framework, we should chat about how you
might implement a system like this that works for your developers.

Everyone in the JavaScript community should be able to use native ECMAScript
features directly, without the layers of compilation, and without sacrificing
support for older browsers. That's the future we've all been hoping for, so I
hope we can share our best ideas across frameworks and between the various JS
sub-communities.

------
vuhrmeister
Since I always strive to get the smallest possible bundle sent to the user
this is a huge step forward. Now looking forward to tree shaking :)

------
veerd
This is a big deal! Full support for old browsers without compromising bundle
size for newer browsers.

I haven't seen anything like this elsewhere.

------
sgdesign
This is awesome, congrats on the release! Also looking forward to playing with
the new --minimal flag which effectively lets you create Meteor apps that have
virtually no client-side footprint.

------
cstrat
So much goodness in this update :)

------
floriferous
Awesome write-up, cool stuff!

